#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-09-16
<Pip> 大家好，请问UbuntuKylin在国内用的人多吗？
<JackYu> happyaron, hi  我们准备网uk-wallpapers包里再增加几张壁纸，会有影响不？
<JackYu> happyaron, 再增加6张。
<JackYu> ypwong, hi
<JackYu> ypwong, 下午有空没？电话会议讨论一下推荐软件的事？
<ypwong> JackYu, ok, 我看看时间
<JackYu> 好的，我们2-5pm都OK，晚上7-9pm也OK。
<ypwong> JackYu, 1:30pm?
<JackYu> OK
<ypwong> ok 我安排一下
<ypwong> JackYu, 誰要参加？
<JackYu> 好，用你的brige哈
<JackYu> NUDT这边我来通知，你发到邮件列表上就行。
<JackYu> ypwong, 我们这边，jack, jonas, maclin, shine, kobe
<ypwong> JackYu, 改3pm 行嗎？
<JackYu> ok
<pishuilu> happyaron,壁纸的像素没有统一标准么？我看ubuntukylin-wallpapers包的壁纸像素有三种规格的。
<happyaron> pishuilu: 没有
<happyaron> pishuilu: 给我的时候壁纸的质量差别更大，我尽量往统一弄了一下，但是也肯定有很大差别。
<happyaron> Jack_Yu: 增加会如何还不清楚
<happyaron> Jack_Yu: 你先把壁纸发给我，我问一下看怎么样，如果没问题我就直接更新。
<happyaron> Jack_Yu: 如果能把壁纸的中文名告诉我就更好了。
<pishuilu> happyaron:现在jack_yu在开会吧，我把壁纸怎么传你？
<happyaron> pishuilu: 看pm
<pishuilu> happyaron:已发送，请接受
<happyaron> pishuilu: 好
<ypwong> pishuilu, 在比赛的时候是有像素规定的，都是按照 ubuntu design 的规范，所以收到的壁纸像素应该是同一才对
<ypwong> pishuilu, 这块是 jonas (还有 OYY?) 负责的
<Jack_Yu> happyaro, ypwong, 刚讨论快盘进度了。这些wallpaper都是OYY设计的。
<Jack_Yu> happyaron, 收到pishuilu的文件没？格式是否合适？
<pishuilu> ypwong,jonas说规定了分辨率
<ypwong> pishuilu, 是啊
<pishuilu> ypwong，大部分的壁纸还是按照要求来的，有个别的不对
<happyaron> Jack_Yu: 收到了，还没有搞呢。
<happyaron> Jack_Yu: 稍等我几分钟
<Jack_Yu> happyaron, OK.
<happyaron> Jack_Yu pishuilu 我想知道这些图片是否有名字？
<happyaron> 刚收到了邮件，我回复一下
<pishuilu> happyaron：对，刚发你邮箱
<happyaron> pishuilu: 前两个的名字建议换一下
<pishuilu> happyaron:好的，要想想，要不您有啥建议没？
<happyaron> pishuilu: 目前还没有想法。。。
<happyaron> 其他部分我没什么问题
<pishuilu> happyaron:关键是壁纸很简洁，命名有点儿难
<happyaron> 嗯。
<happyaron> pishuilu: 其他部分我觉得问题不大。
<pishuilu> happyaron：刚回了邮件，您看看
<happyaron> pishuilu: 哦我刚才回复了，忘记在这里ping你。。。
<pishuilu> happyaron:看到了，不过Jack_yu他们又开会去了
<happyaron> pishuilu: 我今晚来merge这个东西，名字的事情告诉他一声让他想想，咱们定好以后我就上传。
<happyaron> 改名字比较容易。
<pishuilu> happyaron：好的，现在OYY也在想
<pishuilu> 对了，我在LP上申请的merge，处理了么？
<happyaron> pishuilu: 我今晚一起处理
<pishuilu_> happyaron:那两个最新的命名，已发您邮箱了
<happyaron> pishuilu_: 收到，相当好！
<pishuilu_> 还是设计壁纸的人，想的名字比较好
<happyaron> :)
<maclin> ypwong,jzheng,ping
<happyaron> JackYu: I've sent the email about adjusting ubuntukylin packageset
<JackYu> happyaron, good:)
<JackYu> happyaron, 如果方便的话，这类邮件也麻烦CC给我一下，谢谢。
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-09-17
<maclin> ypwong,  jzheng, ping
<ypwong> maclin, hi
<ypwong> pong
<maclin> ypwong, I have sent the disk partitions state of E49 to you
<ypwong> maclin, ok will take a look
<ypwong> maclin, the engineer (shuduo) is on holiday and will be back tmr..
<ypwong> JackYu, ping
<maclin> ok, the partition is the same with that of E49 at your lab?
<ypwong> maclin, I don't think they are the same. But they don't need to be, that's why we need to specifically made it work for both OEMs
<JackYu> ypwong, pong
<ypwong> JackYu, in 13.04, did we put a link on the desktop for downloading WPS?
<JackYu> ypwong, no
<ypwong> maclin, for E49, I am not sure, need to check
<JackYu> ypwong, 我们在slideshow上提供了下载链接弟子。
<ypwong> maclin, need Joey to reply
<ypwong> JackYu, I see. seems Jon think we had done that
<JackYu> ypwong, 呵呵。
<ypwong> JackYu, yeah i think they're surprised
<ypwong> 这是 13.10 版本会有的吗？  # http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntukylin-members/ubuntukylin-default-settings/trunk/view/head:/ubiquity-slideshow/slides/zh_CN/screenshots/inputmethod.png
<ypwong> lenky ^^
<ypwong> ubuntukylin-wallpapers 总共有多少张壁纸？
<ypwong> happyaron ^
<happyaron> ypwong: 我数数……
<happyaron> ypwong: 算默认壁纸一共21张
<happyaron> Jack_Yu: license是gpl 2+
<happyaron> Jack_Yu: 3+ 的话用不了csslayer的代码
 * happyaron 额，其实也能用，错了
<happyaron> Jack_Yu: 但现在写的是2+
<Jack_Yu> OK
<Jack_Yu> happyaron, 那我改一下。
<happyaron> 好的
<ypwong> 好多
<happyaron> 16MB+
<ypwong> Can we recommend openfetion in youker assistant?
<Jack_Yu> happyaron, 已经subscribe了release team，下面等他们mark为wishlist了。他们标记之后是不是你就可能上传了？
<happyaron> Jack_Yu: 需要sponsor
<happyaron> ypwong: 已经几乎不能用了
<Jack_Yu> ypwong, good idea.
<happyaron> ypwong: 没有人维护
<Jack_Yu> ypwong, 但是确实没什么人用。
<ypwong> happyaron, 不是 foka 维护吗？
<happyaron> ypwong: 现在我挂名维护，但实际啥也没做。。。
<ypwong> 我偶尔用啊，好使
<ypwong> happyaron, 上游没更新吧
<happyaron> ypwong: 上游已经很久都不做了
<happyaron> 那人去了淘宝
<ypwong> 只能说稳定了
<happyaron> ypwong: 作者说要重写了，他已经维护不动了……
<Jack_Yu> ypwong&happyaron, OK, 那争取放到优客助手里面去。
<happyaron> Jack_Yu: 建议考虑照着协议重写一个……工程量应该不大。
<happyaron> 几乎标准的SIP协议，但是比较严格。
<Jack_Yu> happyaron, 现在肯定来不及了:)
<happyaron>  代码确实比较差劲，是upstream作为练手项目做的。
<happyaron> 嗯，下周期考虑吧，本周期肯定不行了。
<Jack_Yu> 是的。
<ypwong> happyaron, 很难有人重写啊
<happyaron> ypwong: 现在有很多人做了其他的实现，只是都没有好用的界面。
<happyaron> ypwong: 协议已经不是问题了。
<JackYu> happyaron, 对了，能否在我的member申请上面赞助一下:)
<happyaron> JackYu: 我回头去写一下
<ypwong> happyaron, 还有哪些
<happyaron> ypwong: 手机上的minifetion，还有什么pyfetion
<happyaron> ypwong: 还有php的实现
<ypwong> php 太扯了
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> 网页发短信用的。
<ypwong> openfetion 真心觉得挺好
<ypwong> enduser来讲
<happyaron> 但它的协议部分有问题
<JackYu> happyaron, thanks. 明天晚上就要开会讨论了，我正在加些信息。Eleanor Chen和ypwong给了不少建议:)
<happyaron> 很多人现在是没法登录的
<happyaron> o
<happyaron> ypwong: 比如非移动号码注册的，用非手机号码登录，都会悲剧的。
<happyaron> 还有什么登录过程中cancel掉再登录，也会悲剧
<JackYu> 呵呵，看来ypwong是真心推荐openfetion啊，我们正在打包，争取明天上午加到推荐软件中。
<happyaron> JackYu: 那是在仓库里的，为何还需要打包？
<JackYu> 哦，已经在了？
<JackYu> 那就容易了。
<happyaron> http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/openfetion
<JackYu> 恩， 正在装。。。
<ypwong> happyaron, 这样啊，看来的让 jack yu 团队修一下 :)
<happyaron> ypwong: 嗯。
<JackYu> 呵呵，等13.10后咱们评估一下。
<ypwong> 好
<JackYu> 主要是要挑用户多、影响力大的做。
<happyaron> openfetion当时影响还是挺大的
<happyaron> 基本上除了QQ，桌面端就是它了。
<JackYu> 对了，金山快盘已经基本可用了，中秋节后先给你们尝鲜:)
<happyaron> 赞
<ypwong> good
<happyaron> ypwong JackYu 这个有必要和移动合作么？
<happyaron> 飞信
<ypwong> 太難了
<happyaron> :)
<ypwong> 估计比 QQ 難百倍吧 :)
<happyaron> ypwong: 可能没有
<happyaron> ypwong: 飞信现在是去挑战QQ的，QQ只是守地盘而已……
<happyaron> 心态不一样嘛。
<JackYu> 是的，所以有时候只能跟行业老二合作。
<ypwong> 是的
<JackYu> happyaron, ypwong, 我晚上要先去踢球，10pm左右再上线哈。希望今天能把qimpanel先弄进去:0
<happyaron> 嗯
<ypwong> 了解
<happyaron> JackYu: 除了fcitx-qimpanel，还有哪几个包需要FFe？
<JackYu> happyaron, ubuntukylin-theme, ubuntukylin-default-settings, chinese-calendar, youker-assistant
<happyaron> JackYu: 都已经准备好了吗？
<JackYu> 只剩youker-assistant了
<happyaron> 其他的我来review一下
<happyaron> 有链接吗？
<JackYu> 好的，稍等。
<JackYu> https://launchpad.net/ubuntukylin-theme/13.10/0.8
<JackYu> default-settings明天早上再release 1.0.7版本。
<happyaron> JackYu: theme需要ffe的原因是什么？
<JackYu> https://launchpad.net/chinese-calendar/0.8/0.8.0 这个之间提了upload请求，一直没人做:) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chinese-calendar/+bug/1217780
<JackYu> happyaron, theme主要是更新了开机动画，之前有点不正常，偶尔出现变形; 另外，增加了一个grub图片。
<happyaron> JackYu: fix committed代表已经上传
<happyaron> JackYu: 所以没人看了……
<JackYu> happyaron, 是的，seb128设置的。。。
<happyaron> JackYu: 额
<JackYu> happyaron, 估计他设置完之后又忘记做了
<JackYu> happyaron, 要不你先把这个upload一下？
<JackYu> 就是chinese-calendar
<happyaron> JackYu: 我看一下吧
<JackYu> happyaron, OK
<happyaron> JackYu: 现在已经在仓库的chinese calendar是revision多少？
<JackYu> happyaron, 这个记不住了，能查不？
<happyaron> 我自己看吧
<happyaron> JackYu: 感觉可能这个也需要ffe了……
<happyaron> 但应该能比较容易得到。
<JackYu> happyaron, 好的，现在应该是要ffe了
<JackYu> 我去改一下。
<happyaron> 嗯。
<happyaron> JackYu: 如果有需要改的，我会直接push branch
<JackYu> 哦。。。那还需subscribe release team不？
<happyaron> 要
<JackYu> 我刚做了:)
<happyaron> JackYu: 然后就是去找人approve了……
<happyaron> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-release/+members
<happyaron> JackYu: 貌似 Laney 刚刚还说过话
<JackYu> happyaron, 我下午找cjwatson了，他说release team的人会按queue处理，我就不好意思去催了:)
<happyaron> JackYu: 你找他，一定是会queue的。。。
<JackYu> 呵呵，所托非人？
<JackYu> happyaron， 那一般找谁会顺利一些呢
<happyaron> cjwatson 事情可能比较多
<happyaron> Laney, stgraber, stefanor吧
<JackYu> 好的
<happyaron> JackYu: 状态可能要变成NEW
<happyaron> JackYu: 否则他们可能看不见
<JackYu> happyaron, done
<happyaron> 赞
<JackYu> 悲剧，我的电脑主板松了，经常重启。。。
<JackYu> happyaron, 我刚才找Laney私聊问了下，结果电脑重启，也不知道是否发送成功。
<happyaron> JackYu: 你去再和他说下。
<happyaron> JackYu: 解释下电脑挂了……
<JackYu> ok
<JackYu> happyaron, 17/09 17:30:20 <Laney> I can't do it right now
<JackYu>  17/09 17:30:31 <Laney> tomorrow if nobody gets back to you before then I will
<JackYu> <Laney> generally things placed in the queue are dealt with within a day
<happyaron> 好的
<JackYu> 看来只有等明天啦
<JackYu> 对了，我还在写明晚要上会的Wiki，你有时间也帮我看看？
<JackYu> happyaron, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JackYu
<JackYu> ypwong, 在不？有时间也帮我看一下？
<ypwong> JackYu, 对了，周三晚上开会
<ypwong> 我会挂在 irc
<ypwong> 但可能反映慢些
<JackYu> ypwong, 好的:)
<JackYu> ypwong, 应该是8-9pm
<ypwong> sigh, 放假只是把工作往前推而已
<ypwong> 那时候我刚好要开会
<JackYu> 哈哈，是的
<ypwong> 啊, 不用，我的是 7-8
<happyaron> JackYu: 我一会儿会写
<JackYu> hapyyaron, thanks
<JackYu> 主要是两位看看我现在这个自我介绍是否妥当，感觉说得有点多了。
<ypwong> JackYu, for the wiki, very good
<JackYu> ypwong, thanks:)
<JackYu> ypwong, 有点自夸的嫌疑
<ypwong> lol
<JackYu> happyaron, 我刚才又修改了一下，不会跟你的冲突了吧:)
<happyaron> JackYu: 没事，我重新获得一下lock，刚才弄了下休假的事情
<JackYu> 呵呵，OK
<JackYu> happyaron, ypwong, 刚才看了上次会议的IRC log，我应该是第一个被review，所以时间范围是8-8:30pm即可。
<JackYu> 先睡了，good night, you guys.
<ypwong> JackYu, good night
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-09-18
<maclin> ypwong,shuduo, 我网络问题刚掉线了，邮件收到了吗？
<shuduo> maclin, yes, i got it. sorry I'm using a new laptop and still not setup chinese input method.
<shuduo> maclin, i think you are on the right way. let's wait installation ending and see whether it can be installed successfully. :)
<maclin> It's ok for me. Maybe it's better for me to express the problem in Chinese:P
<maclin> compiz错误的对话框不会有影响吧？现在这个过程已经执行了两个多小时了。。。
<shuduo> maclin, i think that crash should be not related to any components in installation phase.
<happyaron> 话说做ubuntukylin-theme的那兄弟在线么。。。
<happyaron> jzheng ypwong ubuntukylin-theme 0.8.1 is in archive, should be able to update in a few hours
<jzheng> happyaron, nice!
<happyaron> still in -proposed at the moment
<happyaron> seems -default-settings does not need FFe, but fcitx-qimpanel and chinese-calendar need.
<happyaron> -default-settings need to wait until fcitx-qimpanle is in archive or the dependency will be broken.
<JackYu> ypwong, happyaron, see you on #ubuntu-meeting 8pm:)
<ypwong> JackYu, good luck!
<JackYu> ypwong, thanks:)
<ypwong> JackYu, 还在等 board members?
<JackYu> ypwong, thanks. So, will you apply next month?
<Leng> s
<ypwong> JackYu, whenever i have prepared my wiki and get it ready :)
<JackYu> ypwong, sure, 中秋快乐:)
<ypwong> JackYu, yeah you too
<happyaron> ah... missed the meeting... but I think the result is good?
<happyaron> JackYu: ^
<ypwong> happyaron, good
<happyaron> JackYu: congrats
<happyaron> ypwong JackYu LP #1227147
<happyaron> needs to be resolved ASAP IMHO
<JackYu> happyaron, yep, thanks.
<JackYu> happyaron, I'm doing.
<happyaron> great
<happyaron> JackYu: maybe we need to push them for qimpanel a bit
<happyaron> JackYu: we need it to land in archive before uploading -default-settings
<happyaron> though -default-settings may don't require FFe
<JackYu> happyaron, sure. so we go to ask help from Lenky?
<happyaron> JackYu: I'm working on updating the branch for upload
<happyaron> JackYu: we may need to ask release team for faster FFe approval
<JackYu> happyaron, OK
<JackYu> happyaron, 农历软件有两个进程的bug，如果通过default-settings默认安装，是不会有的。
<JackYu> happyaron，近期再提交一个patch修复它。
<happyaron> ok
<happyaron> 我系统上也安装了default settings
<happyaron> 但不知道为何会这样
<happyaron> 可能是在default settings里启动了一次，又在软件包自身启动了一次？
<JackYu> 我的意思是说，自动生成daily iso时，不会有两个进程。
<happyaron> 为什么呢
<JackYu> 这样升级安装会有两个进程，是因为后面的进程没有识别前面那个，进行覆盖。
<happyaron> OK
<happyaron> JackYu: 我马上发给你一个deb，新的qimpanel你看看怎么样
<happyaron> JackYu: 你的系统是64位还是32位？
<JackYu> OK
<JackYu> 32bit
<happyaron> 嗯。
<happyaron> JackYu: 默认的皮肤是哪个？
<JackYu> 目前没有修改默认皮肤。
<happyaron> ok
<JackYu> 还是default
<JackYu> 不过我觉得最好能修改成uk的
<happyaron> 这个我现在还确实不知道应该怎么全局修改
<happyaron> fcitx不用gsettings那套东西
<JackYu> 恩，要改配置参数。这次就先不改了。
<happyaron> ok
<happyaron> JackYu: 我发邮件了，你看看
<happyaron> JackYu: 装上之后，pkill fcitx-qimpanel && fcitx-qimpanel 就可以
<happyaron> JackYu: youker-assistant 处理得如何了？
<JackYu> ok, 收到了
<happyaron> default-settings我这边基本没问题了。
<JackYu> happyaron,  我找Laney了，木有响应啊。。。
<happyaron> qimpanel应该也没问题了
<happyaron> 就差youker-assistant
<happyaron> 额，他半小时前貌似还说话了呢
<JackYu> 恩，youker-assistant我还在测试。下午请同事们测过了，应该问题不大。
<happyaron> 那速度给我代码……
<happyaron> JackYu: 翻译的事情，如果方便的话去poke一下dpm，让他告诉你该怎么做才能找到人去更新下language-pack
<JackYu> happyaron, OK
<happyaron> 不更新language pack看不出来是否还有问题要处理。已知的比较可见的我都在LP上做了，但是不清楚是否搞定了。
<JackYu> 噢，明白了。Beta 2之前，他会自己更新一次不？
<happyaron> 没有查到document，建议还是问一下比较靠谱。问问他有没有具体的每周期更新计划表之类的。
<JackYu> happyaron, youker-assistant最新的代码在https://launchpad.net/youker-assistant/0.2/0.2.1
<JackYu> 你先看看，我刚才测了一遍功能，都OK了。现在这个版本用起来还不错，呵呵。
<happyaron> 好的
<JackYu> happyaron, 关于翻译，等节后我再去跟进。中秋三天其他同事都放假了，平时比较辛苦，过节还是让大家休息好:)
<happyaron> JackYu: 如果你中秋有空就去追一下官方那边生成语言包，然后大家回来就可以开始工作不用等了。
<happyaron> 当然你才很需要休息下。。。
<JackYu> OK，没问题，我去追一下:)
<JackYu> 呵呵，我基本就没休息了，趁放假还要做一些学校这边的任务。
<happyaron> 好吧。。。
<ypwong> 最近一次的 langugage pack 是啥时候生成的？
 * happyaron has no idea
<happyaron> ypwong: 应该是挺久以前了
<ypwong> 啊
<ypwong> 我 ping 一下 dpm 看看。。
<happyaron> ypwong: 一部分7月23日，另一部分9月23日
<happyaron> 9月12日
<ypwong> 9/23?
<happyaron> 没错的话7月那次涉及最多的软件包
<ypwong> 那还行啊
<happyaron> 9/12日
<happyaron> ypwong: 语言包分两部分，9/12那次涉及的软件很少
<happyaron> ypwong: 大部分都还是在用7/23的那个
<JackYu> happyaron,  ypwong, 我先把其它需要upgrade的请求都写好，等下不行就找Steve来一次都review掉:)
<happyaron> JackYu:
<happyaron> j
<happyaron> a
<happyaron> .
<happyaron> .
<happyaron> f
<happyaron> d
<happyaron> a
<happyaron> d
<JackYu> ...
<JackYu> happyaron, 没看明白？
<ypwong> is that a password?
<JackYu> 呵呵
<happyaron> 额，刚才键盘出问题了。
<JackYu> :)
<happyaron> ypwong: 我拿的那个本子键盘太难用了，接了个无线键盘结果悲剧了……
<ypwong> dpm 这个 cycle 不管 translation 了
<happyaron> ypwong: 嗯，但是也只有他最清楚到哪里去查资料吧
<happyaron> 貌似现在没有人去管translation了
<ypwong> happyaron, 我们来接手吧
<ypwong> 怎样？
<happyaron> ypwong: 接手公司那边的翻译处理么？
<ypwong> happyaron, 接受 translation 的 infrastructure, release schedule 等等
<happyaron> ypwong: 管理权限我现在就有一些，release schedule得知道和谁去接洽语言包的生成
 * happyaron 可以open translation 和review template
<ypwong> 接手让我们能控制什么时候 build langpack
<JackYu> ypwong, 你是说接手Ubuntu整个翻译项目吗？
<JackYu> 包括其它语言，比如法语、意大利语？
<ypwong> 是啊，应该是一块的吧
<happyaron> ypwong: 我觉得可以，具体做的话是从Jon那边推动容易还是从UE这边容易？
<JackYu> 很有诱惑力啊！
<happyaron> 嗯。
<JackYu> 让俺们也能主导一块全球业务，呵呵。
<ypwong> lol
<happyaron> :)
<ypwong> happyaron, 你可以问问 jasonwarner 知不知道状况
<ypwong> 我想想怎么跟 steve 说
<ypwong> 我觉得至少需要有个靠谱的 language pack release schedule
<happyaron> ypwong: 好
<happyaron> ypwong: 我觉得还是先找人打听下，我脱离translation工作的时候是有langpack schedule的
<happyaron> 现在不知还有没有，如果有也不知在哪里
<JackYu> happyaron, 我看theme你已经直接upgrade了，那default-settings和youker-assistant是不是也不需要再file bug?你直接upload即可？
<happyaron> JackYu: default settings不需要，youker-assistant应该是要的
<happyaron> JackYu: theme那个算是没有新特性，只有user interface change
<JackYu> OK
<happyaron> 但是没到UI freeze
<JackYu> 那我找steve去了，呵呵。
<happyaron> youker-assistant需要我来review一遍么？
<happyaron> 还是你觉得可以先让steve来approve了再更新
<Leng> 请问能不能在Empathy里整合QQ吗？
<Leng> 大家有没有鼠标突然不动的bug（此时触控版可以动）
<happyaron> Leng: 鼠标那个bug没遇到
<happyaron> Leng: 鼠标是有线的还是无线的
<Leng> 我鼠标不动  拔掉再插又行了  有线
<Leng> 一个晚上好几次了
<JackYu> happyaron, 我先找Steve approve我们的FFE请求？
<happyaron> JackYu: 如果你觉得youker-assistant现在就可以让他来approve，那就没问题。
<happyaron> JackYu: 话说，youker-assitant的FFe还没发呢
<JackYu> happyaron, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+bug/1227197
<happyaron> ok
<happyaron> JackYu: 麻烦subscribe我一下
<JackYu> happyaron, done
<happyaron> thx
<JackYu> happyaron, 要不我再等你把youker-assistant的代码review之后再跟Steve说？
<JackYu> happyaron, 这样的话，两个bug(qimpanel和youker-assistant)他就不用再review代码了。
<happyaron> JackYu: 我看一下，给我15分钟
<JackYu> sure. 我刚才浏览了一下，没发现太多问题:)
<JackYu> ypwong , happyaron, 我准备将UbuntuKylin Members的管理也参考Ubuntu Members来实现了。
<ypwong> 可以，一直没时间实现
<happyaron> 嗯
<happyaron> JackYu: 点一下就黑屏的现象还是很严重啊
<JackYu> ypwong, 我刚将happyaron加到Council了。
<JackYu> happyaron，你是说安装软件时？
<happyaron> JackYu: 然后对于已安装的软件，建议那个“立即卸载”的按钮做的和“立即安装”有点区别，怕手滑就点了……
<happyaron> JackYu: 嗯
<ypwong> JackYu, cool
<happyaron> JackYu: 打开程序之后还是会有个小窗口提示输入用户密码，但又不是policykit的
<JackYu> happyaron, 这个黑屏问题是由于dbus通讯响应慢导致的，只有等下一个版本再改进啦
<happyaron> 嗯。
<happyaron> 打包方面应该没什么问题
<JackYu> ypwong, 我们以后也每个月review一次UbuntuKylin Members
<JackYu> happyaron, Leney approved https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+bug/1226492
<ypwong> JackYu, 好大压力啊
<JackYu> ypwong, 我正在准备邮件通知。
<happyaron> JackYu: ok
<ypwong> JackYu, 得先准备好 wiki 吧
<JackYu> ypwong，是的。
<happyaron> JackYu: qimpanel还需要别人来sponsor
<happyaron> 我还木有权限上传它
<JackYu> 那你看找谁呢？
<JackYu> happyaron, 要不你找一下seb128?
<happyaron> 我看看
<JackYu> 好像不在线
<JackYu> happyaron, 等下和youker-assistant一起找Steve?
<happyaron> JackYu: youker-assistant主要是需要ffe，我先看看qimpanel能否找到人传，没有再说
<happyaron> JackYu: 看来木有人，找steve吧
<JackYu> happyaron, 要等<didrocks>周一传吗？
<happyaron> JackYu: 不要吧
<JackYu> OK
<happyaron> JackYu: 我正在-devel跟rbasak说，不知道他会不会传
<JackYu> OK， 我也在ping Steve
<happyaron> 嗯
<JackYu> happyaron, ypwong, 发了邮件出来，关于UK member的，后续咱们尽快启动制度落实和网页宣传:)
<ypwong> JackYu, 看到了
<happyaron> JackYu: 看到了
<JackYu> 怎么样:)
<JackYu> happyaron, Steve也没响应啊。。。再等等:)
<happyaron> ok
<JackYu> happyaron, 我打算把我LP上的ID改一下，但显示“This person has an active PPA with packages published and may not be renamed.”， 我已经把所有的PPA都删掉了。
<JackYu> 你知道是什么原因不？
<happyaron> JackYu: 要去找#launchpad的人，可能是因为你虽然已经在上面删除了ppa，但ppa的那些文件还没在对应的服务器上删除
<JackYu> ok
<JackYu> happyaron, done. 等一下就OK了。看来系统处理需要时间，呵呵。
<happyaron> JackYu: 嗯
<JackYu> happyaron, 我要先休息了，撑不住了，昨天1:30am睡，7:00am起床:(。晚点看steve是否会去处理，我已给他留言了。
<happyaron> JackYu: ok
<happyaron> 晚安，我也很快就睡觉了
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-09-19
<smartboyhw> JackYu, congratulations:)\
<JackYu> smartboyhw, thanks:)
<JackYu> smartboyhw, 中秋节快乐～
<smartboyhw> JackYu, BTW, so we have to re-apply for membership? Did you talk to the Ubuntu Community Council about being a official Ubuntu Council?
<JackYu> smartboyhw, the membership is two years. After that, should we re-apply or just update?
<smartboyhw> JackYu, technically, mmembership is renewed by the member itself via Launchpad
<JackYu> smartboyhw, yep, I think so:)
<smartboyhw> But if you are seriously making yourselves a Council with members under it, you should contact CC to become a full Ubuntu Council having Ubuntu Membership approval rights
<JackYu> smartboyhw, I think there should be a period between being a member and a Council?
<smartboyhw> JackYu, oh come on, I want to type faster-.-
<JackYu> :)
<smartboyhw> Do talk to the CC, they will be happy.
<smartboyhw> You can contact via e-mail
<smartboyhw> (Meetings are bi-weekly, but at 1:00 AM Beijing time0.0)
<JackYu> you mean I can apply for Ubuntu Community Council directly?
<smartboyhw> JackYu, you can ask the Ubuntu Community Council to relegate Ubuntu Membership approval rights
<JackYu> OK. Seems interesting:).
<smartboyhw> So, every UbuntuKylin Member will be a Ubuntu Member
<smartboyhw> (Of course, if that happens you need to kick everyone in the current team)
<JackYu> Yes, I'm going to do that.
<smartboyhw> Should I quit for easier work on you? ;)
<JackYu> Did you receive the email I sent to UbuntuKylin Members?
<JackYu> smartboyhw, of course not:)
<smartboyhw> JackYu, yes I did
<JackYu> smartboyhw, You are a UbuntuKylin contributor:)
<smartboyhw> JackYu, I will be more busy in Beta 2 and RC, I'm temporaily taking over Phill Whiteside's job of Lubuntu Release Manager (since he made a fuss at the Ubuntu Release Team and he quit accordingly)
<JackYu> smartboyhw, I saw that:(.
<JackYu> smartboyhw, we will talk to CC after 13.10 released and all of current UbuntuKylin members should start to re-apply:)
<smartboyhw> JackYu, sure
<JackYu> hapyyaron, ping.
<happyaron> JackYu: pong
<JackYu> happyaron, feature freeze的时间是下周一？
<happyaron> JackYu: feature freeze早就过了啊
<JackYu> 我是说Beta Final的。。。
<JackYu> happyaron, beta freeze
<happyaron> 我看下
<smartboyhw> JackYu, Beta freeze is next Monday
<JackYu> good:)
<smartboyhw> Now we are in UIFreeze + DocStringFreeze
<smartboyhw> JackYu, so only bugfixes, plz.
<happyaron> 对，刚刚过的是UI freeze
<smartboyhw> (Or rather, features that don't involve UI or DocString changes will be great:P)
<happyaron> 所以ubuntukylin-theme传得比较及时
<happyaron> JackYu: 主要是等qimpanel了，这个我还没权限传
<JackYu> smartboyhw, sure:)
<happyaron> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseSchedule
<JackYu> happyaron, 是啊，我一直在等着。好像barry，dholbash，seb128都不在。这次真是奇怪了:)
<smartboyhw> JackYu, hah? dholbach managed to upload some packages for Xubuntu and Ubuntu Studio this afternoon
<smartboyhw> That means your ability to find sponsors suck:P
<JackYu> 看到了，在ubuntu-devel
<happyaron> JackYu: steve 也没理你？
<JackYu> happyaron, 是的，没看到回复:(
<happyaron> 比较悲剧的是这几天貌似都没patch pilots
 * smartboyhw saw at least two the past three days
<JackYu> smartboyhw, 今天是谁？
<happyaron> 现在没有
<smartboyhw> JackYu, today dunno
<happyaron> 看 -devel 的 /topic
<smartboyhw> There is a calendar
<JackYu> OK.
<JackYu> 好像/topic上没有写patch pilots
<JackYu> smartboyhw, where is the calendar?
<smartboyhw> JackYu, searching
<smartboyhw> https://www.google.com/calendar/embed?src=6k1e5rq45m1bdqq0n1ge3oqaok@group.calendar.google.com&gsessionid=OK
<smartboyhw> Today it's barry + robert_ancell
<JackYu> got it. robert在。
 * smartboyhw thinks it's ridiculous that there are 5 patch pilots the day before yesterday-.-
<smartboyhw> Some days only have one
<smartboyhw> JackYu, for some nice jokes today, see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-4.8/4.8.1-10ubuntu3/+build/4979394 (for it's build scores and building time0
<happyaron> smartboyhw: I think it's normal
<smartboyhw> happyaron, not the 99999999 build score;0
<happyaron> then what?
<smartboyhw> And for reference, armhf itself took only 7 hours.
<JackYu> 99999999 是最大值？
<happyaron> smartboyhw: it's using simulator, with very low efficiency
<smartboyhw> JackYu, normally, you just can't get that
<happyaron> smartboyhw: arm64 is not so fast by design, and a simulator may have no more than 1/10 efficiency.
<happyaron> maybe 1/100 sometimes.
<smartboyhw> Stupid simulators-.-
<happyaron> :)
<smartboyhw> happyaron, JackYu holy **** http://www.hko.gov.hk/wxinfo/currwx/tc_gis_e.htm
<JackYu> happyaron, 今天大家都很忙啊，你能找个人upload不？
<JackYu> smartboyhw, 这是什么啊:)
<smartboyhw> JackYu, some typhoon striking at Hong Kong:(
<happyaron> JackYu: 貌似我没你面子大呢。。
<happyaron> JackYu: 他们说Laney表示还需要一个archive admin approve，不知为何
<JackYu> smartboyhw, OH....那快到HK啦
<smartboyhw> JackYu, Sunday Evening - Monday Morning
<JackYu> happyaron, 是的，我也奇怪。
<smartboyhw> happyaron, JackYu archive admin
<smartboyhw> ?
 * smartboyhw can get you someone
<smartboyhw> Just give me the bug no.
<JackYu> marrtboyhw, bug #1226492
<happyaron> JackYu: 貌似他们都在开会，但不知道是什么会
<JackYu> happyaron, 是的，很无语啊。好像Anthony也要过去了，在加拿大。
<JackYu> happyaron, 不知道是不是同一个。
<happyaron> 不知
<JackYu> 恩， 这两天都没见到seb128，他每次响应都很及时:)
<JackYu> smartboyhw, did you get one? :)
<smartboyhw> JackYu, the archive admin wants you to subscribe ~ubuntu-release
<smartboyhw> Ah no:P
<smartboyhw> JackYu, ACKed.
<JackYu> smartboyhw, done
<smartboyhw> JackYu, no need to subscribe
<JackYu> great, jr done:).
<JackYu> thanks, smartboyhw.
<JackYu> happyaron, 那咱们明天在找人upload?
<happyaron> JackYu: 只能这样吧，jr得ack之后才行
<happyaron> 额，貌似jr这样算是ack了？
<JackYu> 是的:)
<JackYu> 现在只要upload就行了
<happyaron> JackYu: 这个随时有人能帮忙upload都行啊
<happyaron> smartboyhw: can you find someone to do that, MOTU should be enough
<happyaron> it's targeted for universe
<smartboyhw> happyaron, unfortunately, MOTUs are quite difficult to find;P
<JackYu> happyaron, 我平时常找的几个朋友都不在啊:(
<happyaron> JackYu: 嗯
<happyaron> smartboyhw: core-dev is even better... :)
<JackYu> happyaron, 你什么时候会申请motu？zhengpeng也到日本出差了，他好像有权限。
<happyaron> JackYu: 我估计目前还申请不了，
<happyaron> JackYu: 不管motu还是core-dev都是要archive wide contribution，我只缺这项于是上次core dev application挂了
<JackYu> happyaron, 呵呵，继续加油。
<happyaron> JackYu: 感觉就是不太愿意给这种能上传新包的权限了
<happyaron> JackYu: 2012-2013年core dev就过了一个还似乎两个
<JackYu> happyaron, 是的，这个权限很难，我有关注过:)
<JackYu> 不过你再加油一段时间应该就OK了。
<happyaron> JackYu: 主要是得到处参与
<happyaron> JackYu: 什么事情都参与下。
<JackYu> 恩。。。
<smartboyhw> happyaron, make more contributions:P
<smartboyhw> Core Dev is VERY difficult to get.
<happyaron> smartboyhw: 我都在ubuntu社区进进出出好几次了……
 * smartboyhw would rather work hard to become a MOTU in 1.5 years, rather than to spend 4 years to become a Ubuntu Core Dev:P
<smartboyhw> happyaron, heh
<JackYu> good luck for you two guys:)
<smartboyhw> JackYu, you should work to at least gain upload access.
<JackYu> yes. That's my goal!
<JackYu> happyaron, 你成为ubuntukylin-dev是在哪儿讨论的？
<happyaron> JackYu: DMB meeting
<happyaron> JackYu: 当时申请core-dev没过，就给了我ubuntukylin-dev的ppu
<happyaron> :(
<smartboyhw> (While me being a kubuntu-dev is given by kubuntu-dev)
<JackYu> happyaron, 我晕。。。还兴给安慰奖啊。
<smartboyhw> Some teams can be relegated to approve among themselves
<happyaron> 话说当年MOTU还是很容易得到的，zhengpeng还进进出出过几次。。。
<JackYu> smartboyhw, 是的。
<smartboyhw> happyaron, now MOTU means that you have to work on packages unaccessible in Debian-.-
<JackYu> 呵呵，好日子一去不复返了。
<happyaron> smartboyhw: 是啊
<happyaron> smartboyhw: DMB meeting那天他们就说我，DD yes, but no archive wide contribution, +0 ...
<happyaron> 然后就悲剧了
<smartboyhw> heh heh
<happyaron> JackYu: 你们最好能尽量多的人获得ubuntukylin-dev的ppu
<happyaron> JackYu: 这样这个flavor才能在社区里让人觉得更加靠谱
<JackYu> happyaron, 是的，我先准备一下，等我过了，再告诉其它同事如何准备。目前NUDT这边都以开发为主，对社区不太熟悉:)
<happyaron> JackYu: 你问问那个jbicha能不能帮你upload
<happyaron> JackYu: 他是社区的，我认为私聊就行
<happyaron> JackYu: 连续在-devel -desktop为同一件事ping人不太好
<happyaron> 没搞错的话他是MOTU
<JackYu> OK
<smartboyhw> JackYu, you need to make NUDT be more community-ized
<JackYu> smartboyhw, yes, I'm doing that...
<JackYu> happyaron, jbicha也很忙啊，他说不一定有时间。
<JackYu> happyaron, 你的Wiki上“Discovering the best FOSS user experience for Chinese by cooperating with Linux Deepin project.”
<JackYu> happyaron, "Currently focus on"这部分好像该更新了:)
<happyaron> JackYu: ok
<happyaron> JackYu: 我都不知道啥时候更新过的了
<JackYu> happyaron, just a suggestion:)。应该是去年2011的信息了。
<JackYu> 2011年。
<happyaron> 正在改
<JackYu> great!
<happyaron> updated
<happyaron> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AronXu/DeveloperApplication
<happyaron> 这是我的developer application，最近用过的
<JackYu> 恩，这个我看到啦
<JackYu> 正在学习。
<happyaron> JackYu: 基本上就是debian new maintainer's guide + debian policy
<JackYu> 恩:)
<smartboyhw> And the Ubuntu Packaging Guide;)
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-09-20
<JackYu> happyaron, ping
<JackYu> happyaron, themuso说还需要增加watch file，你处理一下？
<happyaron> JackYu: lenky 没有tag或者release，没法加watch file
<happyaron> JackYu: 直接给bug上传一份orig.tar.xz吧
<happyaron> JackYu: 我传了并加了comment
<Jack_Yu> happyaron, OK:)
<JackYu> happyaron, hi
<happyaron> JackYu: hi
<JackYu> happyaron, 那些文件都使用GPL V3+，与fcitx的V2+不会冲突噻？
<happyaron> JackYu: 不会冲突，但是我记得当时说都用v2+了。
<happyaron> JackYu: 你要是觉得继续v3没问题，我也可以改
<JackYu> happyaron, 恩，还是继续V3吧，UK开发的所有代码都用V3:)
<happyaron> 好
<happyaron> JackYu: pushed
<Jack_Yu> happyaron, great!
<happyaron> Jack_Yu: 迅雷现在能wine 么？
<Jack_Yu> 可以啊
<Jack_Yu> 优客助手里面有:)
<happyaron> JackYu: 好的我试试
<JackYu> happyaron, :)
<JackYu> happyaron, 0.2.0可直接安装，0.2.1只能去网页下载安装了。
<happyaron> en
<JackYu> smartboyhw, hi
<smartboyhw> JackYu, heyas
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-09-21
<JackYu> happyaron, ping
<JackYu> happyaron, 有个patch，麻烦有空打上：https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+bug/1228462
<smartboyhw> JackYu, Launchpad is down, hah hah hahh
<smartboyhw> London Datacentre (one of them) outage
<JackYu> smartboyhw, ...
<smartboyhw> JackYu, true
<smartboyhw> ubuntu.com is down too
<smartboyhw> and JackYu is down (LOL)
<smartboyhw> JackYu, so technically, since I'm under 16 I don't get paid for http://www.ubuntukylin.com/recruitment/ eh? ;)
<JackYu> smartboyhw, so many guys asking in #launchpad
<smartboyhw> JackYu, yes
<JackYu> smartboyhw, yeah... When will you reach 16?
<smartboyhw> JackYu, in 10 months
<JackYu> smartboyhw, so you have to work free in these 10 months:)
<smartboyhw> JackYu, not a problem;)
<smartboyhw> JackYu, so I just apply?
<JackYu> smartboyhw, I suggest you apply when you reach 16 years old. However, you could contribute from now. In such case, there might be a higher salary at that day :)
<smartboyhw> JackYu, LOL LOL
<JackYu> happyaron, ping
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-09-22
<sjd_zeus> hi all
<JackYu> sjd_zeus, hi
<sjd_zeus> 人好少哦
<JackYu> 呵呵，还行。
<JackYu> 吃午饭去了。。。
<maclin> happyaron, ping
<happyaron> JackYu: maclin 那个bug我看见了，今晚前upload
<JackYu> OK:)
<maclin> happyaron, thanks！ 这个bug会导致我们的image生成失败，使得后续的ISO测试无法进行
<JackYu> happyaron, 你昨天错过了热闹，LP挂了2个小时。
<smartboyhw> London DC error;P
<happyaron> jzheng_afk: 额？
<happyaron> smartboyhw: 貌似Canonical所有流量都走伦敦
<happyaron> 于是伦敦挂了其他DC都没意义了
<smartboyhw> happyaron, heh heh heh
<happyaron> maclin: fix for #1228462 uploaded
<happyaron> should hit the archive in 1 hour
<happyaron> smartboyhw: would you mind asking jr to approve fcitx-qimpanel in NEW queue?
<smartboyhw> happyaron, I'm not sure if he is here, but asking
<happyaron> thx
<maclin> happyaron, thanks
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> smartboyhw: reading through the logs, you want to get paid for ubuntukylin?
<smartboyhw> happyaron, LOL but yes;)
<happyaron> :)
<smartboyhw> happyaron, approve me into the Debian IME team plz:)
<happyaron> smartboyhw: which package(s) are you going to work on?
<smartboyhw> happyaron, ibus-cangjie, I need to fix some packaging issues
<smartboyhw> (Along with libcangjie and pycangjie)
<happyaron> smartboyhw: have you contacted ypwong?
<smartboyhw> happyaron, I did
<happyaron> and ?
<smartboyhw> happyaron, and he said I need to fix it along with another person within the team
<happyaron> we tend not to grant the membership if you never touched the package
<happyaron> so I suggest you submit patch first
<happyaron> and let Osamu to decide (as ibus stack is handled by him right now)
<smartboyhw> happyaron, OK
<happyaron> smartboyhw: is ubuntukylin's daily-live OK now? it think the ubuntukylin-theme fix should have landed.
<smartboyhw> happyaron, how do I know;P
<smartboyhw> Ask maclin
<happyaron> maclin: ^
<maclin> happyaron, there seems still some problem...
<maclin> I posted a rebuild request, but it does not work now
<maclin> smartboyhw, can you help to confirm it? I can't check weather the build log is updated.
<maclin> This is the building log dir: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/saucy/ubuntukylin/
<smartboyhw> maclin, I'm going to sleep soon..... And why you can't check?
<smartboyhw> ubuntukylin-theme..
<smartboyhw> Version in the latest build: 0.8.2
<maclin> :) I just can't confirm the log is updated or not?
<smartboyhw> happyaron, maclin
<smartboyhw> maclin, look at the time maybe/
<smartboyhw> 2013-09-22 12:37:32
<maclin> The file time is not the same with the dir
<smartboyhw> maclin, what?
<maclin> the Directory of 20130922 time: 22-Sep-2013 15:11
<smartboyhw> maclin, yes
<smartboyhw> Then?
<maclin> Which one is the real update time?
<smartboyhw> maclin, what do you mean? The image time?
<smartboyhw> Image time != livefs time
<happyaron> maclin: I don't know much about livefs generation...
<maclin> happyaron,我不确定现在编译日志是否为最新的：http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/saucy/ubuntukylin/20130922/livecd-20130922-amd64.out，从里面的信息来看，使用的是Ubuntukylin-theme 0.8.2,但是依然还是报grub-probe的错
<happyaron> 2013-09-22 12:37:32
<happyaron> UTC时间的话
<maclin> 这个时间点按说应该已经入库完成了
<maclin> 目录更新的时间又是22-Sep-2013 15:11
<happyaron> 0.8.2 是7小时前进入仓库的
<happyaron> 应该是依照文件里的时间会比较准确吧
<maclin> 不知道他们执行的时间是怎么样的，从他们的编译排序来看，我们是在22:14分(应该是UTC)开始才对，http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/ubuntu-cdimage/mainline/view/head:/etc/crontab
<maclin> 我六点多的时候申请了i386的rebuild请求，现在这个目录下面竟然只有64位的，所以我也有点儿晕了，不知道他们的这个日志更新的原理，如果确认12:37的这个日志是及时更新的，那就说明patch更新进去后也没有解决问题
<maclin> 我把问题跟瓶子反馈了，看明天早上的日志可能会比较准确
<happyaron> 瓶子是谁？
<maclin> zhangchao ^_^
<happyaron> 哦
<maclin> 呵呵，不好意思，习惯称他的id了
<happyaron> 没关系。
<happyaron> maclin: fcitx-qimpanel 已经accept到仓库了，现在正在binary NEW
<maclin> happyaron,great:)
<maclin> 这样我们的default-settings就可以更新了
<happyaron> 还要等binary NEW通过审核
<happyaron> 但应该明天上班就有人弄了。
<maclin> 好啊！明天这边也再分析确认一下theme的这个patch，现在amd64好像已经出来了，但是i386的依然没动静
<happyaron> theme是直接去掉了update-grub
<happyaron> 我觉得问题应该不大
<happyaron> youker-assistant还在等FFe
<happyaron> 肿么有种时间比较紧的感觉。
<maclin> 恩，希望明天两个版本都能出结果，我们再分析确认一下
<happyaron> 嗯。
<maclin> 是的，这样时间确实很紧了，希望image生成的问题能尽快解决，这样我们的测试也好及时跟上:)
<happyaron> 嗯。
<maclin> aron，我准备睡了，明天继续，你也早点儿休息:)
<happyaron> 嗯，谢谢 :)
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-09-15
<nudtrobert> ypwong 请问ubuntu-kylin-sso-client入库的事情有进展吗？
<nudtrobert> ypwong 请问ubuntu-kylin-sso-client入库的事情有进展吗？
<ypwong> happyaron ^^
<ypwong> shijing, ping
<nudtrobert> happyaron 请问ubuntu-kylin-sso-client入库的事情有进展吗？
<ypwong> nudtrobert, 有 FFe bug 嗎？
<ypwong> nudtrobert, hi
<nudtrobert> ypwong, yes
<maclin> shijing & jzheng， 看看这个Bug #1112878 是否与USB的有关？
<maclin> #Bug 1112878
<ubot5> bug 1112878 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "failed to load com32 file gfxboot.c32" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1112878
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-09-16
<Kobe_Lee> @happyaron,天气插件帮忙check代码入库下,谢谢
<shijing> @jzheng, 我回复了#1325801今天测试的结果，你看下，是否还要收集bios信息？
<cfhowlett> I've got ubuntu installed.  How do I add/install kylin desktop?
<bajin-lee__> hi
<bajin-lee__> i want to know how to add kylin into ubuntu studio, anyone? thanks
<cfhowlett> bajin-lee__, got weixin/wechat?
<cfhowlett> bajin-lee__, see the contact info  http://www.ubuntukylin.com/en_comunity/show.php?lang=en&id=187
<bajin-lee__> i ever install sougou for linux
<bajin-lee__> but it never make any difference
<JackYu> ypwong, hi, 你帮忙盯一下bug #1336132?
<ubot5> bug 1336132 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "As far as i know, wubi.exe in the iso image isn't used to install. Lots of freshmen still use it ." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1336132
<JackYu> ypwong, 目前wubi不支持Ubuntu Kylin，需要增加一条规则。
<ypwong> JackYu, 其实为什么用不了？不是 UEFI 的机器才有问题吗？
<JackYu> ypwong, 恩，目前没有维护wubi了
<JackYu> 没人维护了
<ypwong> 我知道，但 #1 说会有对话框来 reboot
<ypwong> 手上没 windows 机器..
<JackYu> reboot之后没有Ubuntu Kylin的选项。。。
<ypwong> 要修改 wubi?
<FJKong> JackYu: 船长这点还加班呢
<BQ> how to install sogou input separately?
<BQ> how do i install a deb file?
<ypwong> BQ: sudo dpkg -i <deb>
<ypwong> or gdebi <deb>
<BQ> got.
<BQ> ypwong: all these apps open sourced?
<ypwong> BQ: what do you mean by "all these"?
<BQ> ypwong: like sogou input, chinese calendar
<ypwong> BQ: sogou input is partially open sourced, chinese calendar is GPL v3
<BQ> ypwong: why partially? what open sourced what not?
<ypwong> BQ: because Sogou does not want their engine to be open sourced, so that part is kept closed. Other parts that depends on fcitx are open
<BQ> ypwong: fcitx is GPL, software depended on it does not to be GPLed?
<ypwong> BQ: if you understands GPL you should know not anything that "depends" on a GPL'd program has to be GPL'd. Let's say you write a shell script and the script uses bash and calls lots of GPL'd programs.
<ypwong> second, a GPL program can explicitly declares exceptions in such a way that not only GPL programs can link with it
<BQ> ypwong: are you talking about LGPL? I recall GPL is very restrictive
<ypwong> BQ: nah i'm talking about GPL
<ypwong> in the case of LGPL, as long as you don't modify the LGPL program itself, software of any license can link wiith it
<ypwong> if you modify the LGPL program, you have to release your modification
<BQ> so in which case software must declare GPL if it uses GPLed? I am kind of confused
<ypwong> BQ: there are many cases
<ypwong> BQ: I suggest you to consult FSF's GPL FAQ
<ypwong> BQ: let's say you fork nautilus and make your own file manager based on nautilus, it must be GPL
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-09-17
<pishuilu> happyaron, JackYu: slideshow合并到上游的事情，是不是要找人推进一下？
<JackYu> 是的
<JackYu> pishuilu, 到ubuntu-desktop找人
<ypwong> JackYu, 还是需要创建一个新的 ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu-kylin?
<JackYu> 恩，如果能做成单独的package是不是更好一些？
<JackYu> pishuilu, 把merge的链接加到https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+spec/work-items-before-14.10beta2上
<pishuilu> 好的
<ypwong> JackYu, 其实没研究过，但我看其他 flavour 都有
<JackYu> pishuilu， 你看一下，除了这两个人，还有其它人有merge权限没？最好是上次来过长沙的
<JackYu> ypwong, 是的，没有我们，所以要改wubi
<ypwong> nudtrobert, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+bug/1368563 这个在修吗？
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1368563 in Ubuntu Kylin "in user guide, some content still Ubuntu Kylin 1404's" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ypwong> JackYu, sorry what do you mean?
<pishuilu> JackYu: 好的
<JackYu> ypwong, 我是说wubi里面没有ubuntu kylin，重启后没有这个选项。类似于加一条规则。
<ypwong> JackYu, 有人能提一下 merge request 给 wubi 吗？
<JackYu> ypwong, 还没有。。。
<ypwong> JackYu, , 你知道 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+bug/1368563 在修吗？
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1368563 in Ubuntu Kylin "in user guide, some content still Ubuntu Kylin 1404's" [Medium,Confirmed]
<JackYu> ypwong, 正在跟robert讨论，他在评估工作量。
<nudtrobert> ypwong, 没有额外的精力来做，我们就重新截个图，另外把“1404”换成“1410”
<nudtrobert> 不与最新的docs合并了
<ypwong> nudtrobert, ok
<ypwong> nudtrobert, we can ask QA to check which part of the documents are incorrect
<ypwong> pishuilu, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin-default-settings/+bug/1308889 已修好可以关吗？
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1308889 in ubuntukylin-default-settings "ubuntu-kylin-docs was not installed by default in latest image" [Medium,New]
<ypwong> FJKong, ping
<pishuilu> ypwong: 这个bug现在已经跟default-settings包没有关系了，我刚已经删除了这个bug跟default-settings项目的联系
<shijing> @ypwong bug 1304410 怎么处理?
<pishuilu> happyaron：我看你在Ubiquity Slideshow这个组里面，你是不是可以处理我们的merge请求呀？
<FJKong> ypwong: pong
<ypwong> FJKong, do you have time to look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1336132 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1336132 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "As far as i know, wubi.exe in the iso image isn't used to install. Lots of freshmen still use it ." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<FJKong> ypwong: sure
<ypwong> shijing, 这个有可能需要看代码，昨天查过翻译已经做了但界面还是英文
<FJKong> ypwong: 这个bug需要联系一下负责这个的人 把kylin加进去?
<FJKong> ypwong: https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/1158325
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1158325 in Wubi " Does not support ubuntukylin" [Undecided,Invalid]
<ypwong> FJKong, jack said: <JackYu> ypwong, 我是说wubi里面没有ubuntu kylin，重启后没有这个选项。类似于加一条规则。
<FJKong> 这个改动能进iso么?
<ypwong> FJKong, 怎么不可以？
<BQ> just installed sogou input. how to start it?
<BQ> i can type super/space to switch between EN/ZH, but no chinese input appear.
<JackYu> pishuilu, bug #1300545 能在default-settings中修改不？
<ubot5> bug 1300545 in Ubuntu Kylin "The Ubuntu Kylin icon problem" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1300545
<BQ> 14.04.1 ubuntukylin live iso does not work at all. just freeze out. this sucks:(
<BQ> I was glad to see a chinese version ubuntu coming out but now I am very disappointed, totally
<happyaron> BQ: what kind of machine are you using?
<happyaron> and btw, are you native Chinese speaker?
<BQ> happyaron: hi I am installing into virtual machine, for test. it just freezes after booting up.
<happyaron> which VM software are you using?
<BQ> vbox
<happyaron> that shouldn't happen, :(
<BQ> i also tested other ubuntu versions in vbox. no freeze problem. so i am sure it is not problem for vbox itself.
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-09-18
<JackYu> happyaron, ypwong, 关于Upload ubuntu-kylin-sso-client，我提了一个bug #1371165
<ubot5> bug 1371165 in Ubuntu Kylin "Upload ubuntu-kylin-sso-client to Archive for UKSC" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1371165
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-09-19
<Kobe_Lee> @happyaron,优客助手和优客天气麻烦check下代码入库,谢谢
<happyaron> Kobe_Lee: 好的
<ypwong> Kobe_Lee, there is a merge request pending : https://code.launchpad.net/~anthonywong/indicator-china-weather/ui-fixes/+merge/234780
<Kobe_Lee> @ypwong, OK
<FJKong> happyaron: 我push了一个commit 智能提示的 有空看看merge下
<FJKong> happyaron: 暂时未测试哦
<happyaron> FJKong: ok
<ypwong> JackYu, http://www.webupd8.org/2014/09/popcorn-time-033-released-with-support.html
<ypwong> 这个 app 很赞
<JackYu> let me see:)
<JackYu> ypwong, 要翻墙。确实不错～
<ypwong> JackYu, 他现在内置 vpn，有没有试过？
<ypwong> JackYu, 没找到 vpn option, 看来 linux 版没有
<JackYu> 呵呵
<JackYu> ypwong, 能不能找人传一下这个？ #1371165
<JackYu> bug #1371165
<ubot5> bug 1371165 in Ubuntu Kylin "Upload ubuntu-kylin-sso-client to Archive for UKSC" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1371165
<ypwong> JackYu, happyaron 说他会弄的 :\
<JackYu> ypwong, 好啊。主要是下周一freeze，这个要尽快入库，否则UKSC没时间QA。
<ypwong> JackYu, assign the bug to him?
<JackYu> 好:)
<ypwong> JackYu, 应该是 FFe 吧
<JackYu> 恩。。。
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-09-20
<happyaron> JackYu: 除了slideshow，sso，优客助手，还有啥需要我赶快弄了的
<JackYu> happyaron, 你先弄着，我看看
<JackYu> happyaron, 还有default-settings和uksc，可以等周一再说。
<happyaron> JackYu: ok
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-09-14
<hikiko> hello :)
<FJKong> hikiko: hello
<hikiko> hi FJKong :)
<FJKong> hikiko: How's your holiday
<hikiko> good:)
<hikiko> I am back now
<FJKong> nice
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-09-15
<hikiko> hello
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-09-17
<hikiko> hello
<hikiko> hello
<ypwong> hikiko, hello!
<hikiko> hi ypwong :)
<ypwong> hikiko, how's the weather?
<hikiko> almost like summer :)
<hikiko> 25-31 degrees
<hikiko> feels like changsha :p
<ypwong> hikiko, wow that's nice
<hikiko> FJKong, hello, do you remember which setting you changed in Changsha and you stopped awesome from using the unity gsettings?
<FJKong> hikiko: 2 sec
<hikiko> sure :)
<FJKong> hikiko: dconf write /org/gnome/settings-daemon/plugins/cursor/active false
<hikiko> thanks a lot FJKong :)
<FJKong> hikiko: YW
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-09-18
<hikiko> hello
#ubuntukylin-devel 2016-09-20
<handsome_feng> willcooke: Hi, Could you please help me to upload my new wizard package to archive ? I have asked in ubuntu-release and ubuntu-devel, but seems nobody noticed.
<willcooke> Trevinho, can you advise handsome_feng pls? ^
<handsome_feng> Thank you ! willcooke, but Trevinho seems not online ..
<willcooke> handsome_feng, he will be soon
<willcooke> in the meantime maybe hikiko can advise? ^
<hikiko> handsome_feng, is this a new package?
<handsome_feng> Yes..
<hikiko> and you want to upload it to launchpad?
<handsome_feng> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+bug/1609207
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1609207 in Ubuntu Kylin "[needs-packaging] ubuntu-kylin-wizard" [High,Triaged]
<hikiko> you have to create a new project on launchpad
<hikiko> and then you push the code there like you do with existing projects
<hikiko> then you have to ask someone else how it will be included in the archive and the ubuntu repos
<hikiko> I don't know about that :/
<hikiko> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-kylin-wizard
<hikiko> you already did the project
<hikiko> you have to ask a packager I think, sorry I don't know :(
<handsome_feng> Thank you all the same ! I will wait marco and asked him :)
<ypwong> handsome_feng, i noticed you haven't subscribe your bug to ~ubuntu-sponsors
<ypwong> handsome_feng, i have just done that for you
<handsome_feng> oh, Thank you ! I  missed that..
<Trevinho> handsome_feng: oh... I completely missed all this, but I think seb128 can help more than me
<handsome_feng> Hi, Marco, finally, lain reply me ! :)
#ubuntukylin-devel 2017-09-24
<Guest76883> 这里不
<Guest76883> 这里可以用中文吗？
